# All Over Hoodie Print With Heat Transfer Paper



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

_(This is from an Impressions Mag article, February 2008.)_

An all-over print was done on a Hoodie using 11 sheets of 11" x 17" heat transfer paper printed from an Epson 9800 inkjet printer. It was done by Kim Stryker of Vapor Apparel. Google her name, you'll find other great articles from her as well.

The heat transfer paper she used is called "TexPrintXP Plus" by Beaver Paper. Take into consideration though that this is inkjet dye sublimation paper and the inks used were Sawgrass ArTainium sublimation inks.

Nevertheless, this design simply proves that with a bit of patience, time and design basics, you too can do all over prints on your inkjet sublimation setup! 

AB


----------



## Dsigned (Aug 14, 2007)

Is that the one in Feb's Impressions? I saw that def awsome, and it took some time and patience for sure.

Thanks for the additional info on it.


----------



## Janea_Tink (May 4, 2008)

how do you do that?


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Janea_Tink said:


> how do you do that?


Hey Adriatic great post! and a very cool all over transfer to boot . I agree it definately took both time and patience to do that one. Definately will be doing more research on this one.


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for this great inspirational post

--
Ezekiel


----------

